# Crops, weather, increased costs, and the unpredictable growing season.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Ag people.....the perennial dice throwers or people of faith?

Regards, Mike

Crop Outlook Favorable, but Mother Nature Rules


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks Mike, We have been very lucky in Va. so far. I know a lot of others in the states have not fared as well but we have dodged the bullet and got 2" of rain this weekend which was sorely needed. Best of luck to you in Tenn. Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Getting drier than a popcorn fart here, best chance of rain we've had in a while what was supposed to be days worth of rain turned into a whole disappointing 3/10 of a inch. Wind has done nothing but blow since then so its gone already. Gonna roll the dice and go ahead and keep to my rotation so I'll have some corn on some really light ground. Figure it's about time to get some premiums back from crop insurance.


----------

